# Have you freezed your ovums or eggs after 40?



## ryukenden (Nov 10, 2019)

Have you freezed your ovums or eggs after 40?

What is the maximum age, one can freeze her own eggs. Can they be transported to some other countries once done?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

From what I have read, clinics freeze eggs of women who are max 30 years old. However, it might depend on a particular clinic.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

If you can freeze embryos then you might have better success than eggs.  Most clinics advise up to 35 years old as best.  I froze 4 eggs at 34, 3 survived the thaw formed 2 good embryos but neither implanted.  At 40 around 3 in every 10 eggs will be generically normal and obviously not all will make embryos but there is still a chance.  If you got 10 eggs there is a good chance you will get a good 5 day blast for freezing.  So if you went through a couple of cycles to bank around 20 eggs you might get a couple of good embryos.
As for transporting to another country I've no idea. 
TCCx


----------



## ApolloCat (Nov 23, 2019)

Tincancat, why don't you think they implanted? 

Is it common for embryos made from frozen eggs not to implant? I have no idea of the stats ... 

Is there anything you can do to prepare you body? 

I have seven eggs which I froze when I was 41. I have been trying to get pregnant naturally for the past year but it hasn't happened so I'm about to go ahead and get the eggs thawed and fertilised. 

(I'm 43 now, 44 in Feb)


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm inclined to think I've got implantation issues and although I was taking prednisolone, when I used my frozen eggs, I didn't have intralipids.  Whereas with double donor I had both prednisolone and intralipids plus 4 embryos put in and only 2 took to give me my boys.  So even with 4 grade A embryos 2 didn't make it (relieved they didn't because I'd never have carried 4 to viability) but I'm happy with my result. 
I'll never know if I'd have used intralipids with my own embryos they might have worked. 
TCCx


----------



## Mecca (Sep 15, 2017)

My friend did it at 42 and made a documentary... https://www.aljazeera.com/programmes/aljazeeracorrespondent/2014/12/motherhood-ice-201412492641993386.html

I met my partner late ...45 and we have just had a success thorugh egg donation, daughter nearly 1, I am now 48. The clinic recommended egg donation over 45.


----------

